# Why did Black Folk fight for the US in the Second World War ?



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 6, 2019)

It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.

At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.

They fought in the First War and nothing really changed, they should have learned from that.

Having said that, being bombed in Europe was probably preferable to life in the slave states.    

Did black people see their daily lives improve as a result of their sacrifice ?


----------



## TNHarley (Dec 6, 2019)

You would figure the Tuskegee airmen would have flew back to Africa


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...



Slavery ended in the 1860's and even if there were segregation in the South blacks were more free than in Nazi Germany or Stalin Russia!

Why do you even attempt that type of spin Tommy!?!


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 6, 2019)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> ...


What they had was a long way short of freedom. What were they fighting for ?


----------



## JGalt (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...



They fought so that your country wouldn't become part of Nazi Germany.

Although I don't know why they bothered, considering how many blacks and other indigenous people were murdered through hundreds of years of British colonialist genocide.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Not to be genocide by Nazi's or the Japanese...

Why did Native Americans help?

Same reason...


----------



## Dekster (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...



Most people's world view is informed mostly by their family, friends, and local community.  I am guessing they felt a need to fight for those people.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...




Kind of like queers fighting for Islamists?


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 6, 2019)

Free guns and ammo and instructions to kill whitey.
That or pick cotton.
Eazy choice


----------



## Gdjjr (Dec 6, 2019)

I suspect a lot of them were looking for a way out of the life they were living- their families probably had a lot to do with it- but, too, everyone is wired different- there is no one size fits all answer.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...




Wow, don't tell me you are seriously this stupid?

Are you not aware of history?

Slavery was over before the 20th century you dolt.



Conscription - Wikipedia

When the HMS drafts you, did the British say "no?"  I doubt it, no matter how they felt about it.

Pretty much the same was true.



You start some pretty dumb threads sometimes.


They went, b/c it was either that or prison.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 6, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> ...


The ending of slavery was one step on the way. Blacks were still second class citizens in the US. Why fight for that ?


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...


might be because you brits needed all the help you could get to save your ass's from the nazi's,,,

now just say thank you and move along,,,


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2019)

Patriotism
They were willing to put aside their grievances for the good of the country

When they came back, they were still sent to the back of the bus


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 6, 2019)

progressive hunter said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> ...



When Black servicemen landed in the UK they thought they were in Narnia. They could sit where they liked,eat where they liked, marry who they wanted and were able to read books in the same Library before visiting the same church.

20 years later the Motown Revue visited Europe and were struck by the same differences. Even the kids in their audiences were not segregated. Europe was enlightened and free. The US was still living in the dark ages.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2019)

It is similar to how England treated India after the war. Indians fought and died for the King and once the war was over they expected independence. 

England told them to fuk off


----------



## progressive hunter (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> progressive hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




thats not a thank you,,,


----------



## Meathead (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


All this was before "free stuff", so they had to work.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 6, 2019)

Meathead said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce_T_Laney said:
> ...


They had to battle the racist laws under which they lived.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


No food stamps or Section 8 housing in those days - had to work unlike today.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You are ignoring Conscription.

They are fighting for second class citizenship, they are making a rational decision between honor and a prison record.

Between having a future and guaranteed poverty.

Between a possibility of this;






Vernon Baker - Wikipedia

. .  and this. . .







. . . seriously. ..

Why do you ask such dumb questions?


----------



## westwall (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...







Why did blacks and provincials fight for the Brits?


----------



## gipper (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


By any objective analysis, blacks lived better under segregation than they do now. Under segregation they had two parent households, little illegitimacy, little crime, no drug use, near full employment, decent schools.  They have almost none of these things today. 

I am not suggesting a return to segregation, but the facts are the facts.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...


America isn’t racist democrats are racist


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Total racist propaganda

Blacks lived better because there were plenty of manufacturing jobs

There were no jobs in management. Those were reserved for white males


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> *Why did Black Folk fight for the US in the Second World War ?*


They were drafted like any other American Citizen so had too, buttwipe!


----------



## K9Buck (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...



Not many did.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 6, 2019)

theHawk said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> ...


Examples please.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 6, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > *Why did Black Folk fight for the US in the Second World War ?*
> ...


They were hardly citizens though.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 6, 2019)

bodecea said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Tammy Tainant....


----------



## BasicHumanUnit (Dec 6, 2019)

JGalt said:


> They fought so that your country wouldn't become part of Nazi Germany.
> Although I don't know why they bothered, considering how many blacks and other indigenous people were murdered through hundreds of years of British colonialist genocide.



*And THAT folks, is how you crucify a Far Left hypocrite like Tainted Tommy.....*

*Well done Mr. JGalt  *

Now if Tainted Tommy had any sense at all, he'd quietly move on and realize how badly he'd been whipped.  However, I doubt he can rise to that.


----------



## gipper (Dec 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Idiot. Liar. Dumb fuck. 

Every point I made is true. Manufacturing jobs were plentiful. So what asshole?  That doesn’t disprove anything fuck face.


----------



## BuckToothMoron (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Freedom and equality is more often a process rather than a single event. It has taken a lot of courageous leaders like MLK to advance the standing of black Americans. Unfortunately most of the current crop of (self-appointed) black leaders -Jessie Jackson, Farrakhan, Wright- do more harm than good. They have become wealthy declaring victim status for blacks, rather than encouraging young blacks to press on and overcome.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



You are both right, but it has more to do with the Federal Reserve, the Central bank, authoritarian control of society and taxation than a systemic apartheid separating ethnic caste systems.


----------



## toobfreak (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> toobfreak said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Fuck off, idiot.  America freed the slaves.  We didn't invent slavery, butthole, the AFRICANS did.  And we finally put an end to it.  Human nature is that it takes TIME though for attitudes to change, things EVOLVE.  No one need apologize for that, so stick your high horse and America-bashing up your puckered ass.


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...


Why did we defend England?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Black families did better when there were plenty of manufacturing jobs

Once the jobs went away, the families broke down


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Dec 6, 2019)

What did the blonde, blue-eyed master race promise blacks?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2019)

toobfreak said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > toobfreak said:
> ...


Africans forced us to have slaves?


----------



## gipper (Dec 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Wrong again. RACIST!

The black family started imploding in the 1960s, fool. There were plenty of manufacturing jobs available into the 1970s. Now fool...compare the statistical data for the points I made for blacks in 1940 to those of say 1975. Do you see anything?

I educated you, but I fear you aren’t qualified to learn.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Nonsense

Black families fell apart when the top wage earner no longer had a good paying job.

A black father with a good job at Ford stick by his family. A black man hustling on the street does not


----------



## gipper (Dec 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I just refuted that bs. If you knew anything about this topic, you would know segregation went out of existence in the 1960s. The black family was already starting to implode then. Lots of manufacturing jobs were available in the 1960s and 70s. 

The loss of good paying low skilled jobs had an impact, but was clearly not the cause of the societal degradation of blacks. 

Under segregation EVERY societal factor I mentioned above was better than today, and in the 60s and 70s too when lots of manufacturing jobs existed.


----------



## Markle (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...



Does this make 20 or 30 threads you've started railing against non-existent racism?  You must have a massive guilt trip over your own prejudices.  I feel sorry for you.


----------



## Markle (Dec 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Nonsense
> 
> Black families fell apart when the top wage earner no longer had a good paying job.
> 
> A black father with a good job at Ford stick by his family. A black man hustling on the street does not



As you know, and know well, the black family unit was destroyed by former President Lyndon Johnson and his "War on Poverty" and his "Great Society".  President Lyndon Johnson began rewarding bad behavior and punishing good behavior which gave us the expected results.


----------



## Markle (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> When Black servicemen landed in the UK they thought they were in Narnia. They could sit where they liked,eat where they liked, marry who they wanted and were able to read books in the same Library before visiting the same church.
> 
> 20 years later the Motown Revue visited Europe and were struck by the same differences. Even the kids in their audiences were not segregated. Europe was enlightened and free. The US was still living in the dark ages.



But, according to you.

*Black Folks cant farm (part 1)*
Discussion in 'Race Relations/Racism' started by Tommy Tainant, Oct 7, 2018.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> It is similar to how England treated India after the war. Indians fought and died for the King and once the war was over they expected independence.
> 
> England told them to fuk off


The Empire was shit. But those Indians were free before the Blacks in the South.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


You refuted with an opinion.....FAIL


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > It is similar to how England treated India after the war. Indians fought and died for the King and once the war was over they expected independence.
> ...


Depends what you consider free
They didn’t have the rights of other British subjects and were second class citizens in their own country. 

Indian Nationalists fought for independence in the 20s and 30s. When England went to war, they were told to put aside their issues and fight for the crown. Many Indians fought and died

After the war, they were told to pound salt as England reestablished its empire


----------



## JGalt (Dec 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Don't believe it? Just do a little research and find out how much lower the black on black crime rate was back in the 1950's.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





rightwinger said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


Well Indians were able to,marry, eat, study,live and travel well before the southern states. If you want me to defend the empire that isnt going to happen. But these are just facts.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...



FDR wouldn't even shake Jesse Owne's hand in 1936!


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



If they were drafted they had no choice and do you think ( I know you do not ) those Blacks wanted to live under Nazi rule?

If so how crazy are you?


----------



## gipper (Dec 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


LOL. I refuted with facts. You lose again.


----------



## gipper (Dec 6, 2019)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> ...


Yes!  Hitler even shook Owens hand, but not the elitist lying fool FDR. 

“Hitler didn't snub me—it was our president who snubbed me. The president didn't even send me a telegram." Jesse Owens.


----------



## gipper (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Black Americans weren’t allowed to marry, eat, live, travel?  WTF.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They couldn’t marry white people
They couldn’t eat with white people
They couldn’t travel sitting next to white people


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Hardly facts...just opinion


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...




That's wasn't the reason why they fought.

Black people were just as much against the Holocaust as their Honky Brethren.

Although Muslim Americans didn't fight for America in WW2, our nation's leading Ayatollah at the time, Elijah Muhammed spent time in prison for failing to fight.


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




They could in conservative cities provided both parties agreed, it was just liberal states that had strict Jim Crow laws.  Places like South Carolina.   But even in places like South Carolina, you had proud honkies willing to buck convention and father children with black broads, like the tremendous Strom Thurmond.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


They were excluded from living in "white" buildings , they werent even able to read books handled by white readers.


----------



## Markle (Dec 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> They couldn’t marry white people
> They couldn’t eat with white people
> They couldn’t travel sitting next to white people



True, they could not be buried with white people either.

Thanks to Democrats!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I think you need to google liberal and conservative


----------



## Harry Dresden (Dec 6, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> ...


so no one on the right are racists?...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2019)

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > They couldn’t marry white people
> ...


Thanks to Southern Conservatives


----------



## gipper (Dec 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Not the same thing.


----------



## gipper (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Yes but to think Limeys treated Indians better, is foolish.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2019)

gipper said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


Was to them


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...




What did the Scots fight for England after the way Mel Gibson AKA William Wallace was treated by the English?


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 6, 2019)

I guess no black men were killed at Pearl Harbor...and no black people were worried about the Japanese....in the 2nd world war we fought for our very existence as a nation...I doubt this public schooled nation could be rallied like that today and that is very sad....


----------



## Markle (Dec 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...








Al Gore, Sr. was a Southern Conservative?  Who knew?


----------



## whitehall (Dec 6, 2019)

People of Color in America enjoyed the same freedom as any other American during the 20th century. Black families flocked to industrial centers like Detroit during FDR's Great Depression and influenced the culture. On the other side of the pond the British empire raped India for it's resources for the majority of two hundred years and treated Indians like slaves and second class humans and yet Indian regiments numbered over two million for the British war effort in WW2 .


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 6, 2019)

Rambunctious said:


> I guess no black men were killed at Pearl Harbor...and no black people were worried about the Japanese....in the 2nd world war we fought for our very existence as a nation...I doubt this public schooled nation could be rallied like that today and that is very sad....


How was our existence as a nation threatened during WWII

We could have sat the war out


----------



## Dick Foster (Dec 6, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Perhaps to stay out of jail, dumbass. They had the draft back then if you'll recall. You could either show up or get hauled off to prison. 
I wish we had it today for everyone, effective immediately upon graduation from high school.


----------



## Markle (Dec 6, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > I guess no black men were killed at Pearl Harbor...and no black people were worried about the Japanese....in the 2nd world war we fought for our very existence as a nation...I doubt this public schooled nation could be rallied like that today and that is very sad....
> ...


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Rambunctious said:
> 
> 
> > I guess no black men were killed at Pearl Harbor...and no black people were worried about the Japanese....in the 2nd world war we fought for our very existence as a nation...I doubt this public schooled nation could be rallied like that today and that is very sad....
> ...




Germany's goal during WWII was the elimination the Jewish religion., and America has plenty of adherents to Judaism.   They would have come here sooner or later.


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 7, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...


It's called the draft.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2019)

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...


You failed to answer the question...

We were under no threat of invasion during WWII. How was our existence threatened


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Rambunctious said:
> ...



Germany was incapable of invading England a few miles across the English Channel. How would they have invaded the US three thousand miles away?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 7, 2019)

whitehall said:


> People of Color in America enjoyed the same freedom as any other American during the 20th century. Black families flocked to industrial centers like Detroit during FDR's Great Depression and influenced the culture. On the other side of the pond the British empire raped India for it's resources for the majority of two hundred years and treated Indians like slaves and second class humans and yet Indian regiments numbered over two million for the British war effort in WW2 .


Maybe you should read all the different Jim Crow laws in operation in the US up to the 60s. Whitey enjoyed freedom, other folk not so much.


----------



## Markle (Dec 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Saying we should have stayed out of WW-II is a stupid statement.

How many ships were sunk along our East Coast by Nazi submarines?

How far is Hawaii from Japan?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2019)

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


I never said we should have stayed out of WWII. I just said claiming our very existence was threatened was overly dramatic and just plain stupid

Submarines can’t invade
Hawaii wasn’t invaded


----------



## Markle (Dec 7, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > People of Color in America enjoyed the same freedom as any other American during the 20th century. Black families flocked to industrial centers like Detroit during FDR's Great Depression and influenced the culture. On the other side of the pond the British empire raped India for it's resources for the majority of two hundred years and treated Indians like slaves and second class humans and yet Indian regiments numbered over two million for the British war effort in WW2 .
> ...



Tommy Tainant, our resident racist Troll, today is December 7, 2019 NOT December 7, 1941.


----------



## Markle (Dec 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ironic that you would post such nonsense on Pearl Harbor Day.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2019)

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Refute what I say


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 7, 2019)

whitehall said:


> People of Color in America enjoyed the same freedom as any other American during the 20th century...


Yup.

Martin Luther King thought exactly the same way as you do now.

I wonder why he made so much fuss of his "equal freedom" as the rest of Americans of his years and why then he was even assassinated.

It must be a typo in the news media of his days and in today's history books, because you can't be wrong with your words,  yes sir, you can't be that wrong.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > People of Color in America enjoyed the same freedom as any other American during the 20th century...
> ...


Blacks had the freedom to accept second class citizenship


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> luchitociencia said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...




Always remember, and never forget, it was Archliberal Franklin D. Roosevelt who made the decision to deploy a Jim Crow Army during WWII.  Conservatives like my old man, had no problem at all with soul brothers.    My grandfather, a hardline conservative as well, always traded with and sold to paying customers regardless of their race.

Hitler had quite the belly laugh at FDR's hypocrisy about fighting a war against racism, using a racist army.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > luchitociencia said:
> ...


He had little choice

Trying to integrate an Army in the middle of our largest global conflict was not going anywhere


----------



## harmonica (Dec 7, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...


very, very few fought in combat WW2--a lot were not in combat duties


> . While African Americans on the frontlines in the war against Japan were few in number, the political and cultural significance of their service should not be discounted. The 24thInfantry Regiment and the 93rd Infantry Division were sent to combat zones in the Pacific in 1944. The U.S. was slow to send Black men into combat in the Pacific Theatre, believing that Black men were not good soldiers


I've been researching/reading WW2 for longer than you were alive
Race and Service in the Pacific During World War II – AAIHS
etc etc


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





Actually you have it half ass backwards as per usual.   It was actually the ideal time to integrate the US Army.

In 1938, before WW2 festivities started, America had only 180,000 men in the Army.   By 1944, we had 8 million, a massive increase. Most of the guys, more 90% were unfamiliar with Army ways, and would have had no problem being immediately put into racially integrated units on Day One of their enlistment.   It isn't like they were used to doing things in the former segregated way.   Further, due to the sky high unemployment rate in America until Pearl Harbor, large numbers of young American men were just glad for the work. Remember how crushing FDR's economic policies were to this nation.  Very few whites would have objected to working with African Americans, and few blacks would have raised a stink about working with the Honky.


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


> very, very few fought in combat WW2--a lot were not in combat duties




I think that's accurate, as only 700 of the 400,000+ men who died during WW2 were blacks.

There were a lot of honky soldiers shoveling shit in Louisiana too, they all weren't marching with Patton in Europe.

There were a lot of black engineering units in the Army working on a highway that got built in arctic, that is still around.


----------



## luchitociencia (Dec 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Blacks had the freedom to accept second class citizenship



Absolutely in agreement with you.

The Fathers of the Country forgot to include the correspondent Second Class Citizenship Amendment in the Constitution.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Truman did not integrate the Armed Services until 1947. After WWII and before we got entangled in Korea

Very few whites would have objected to working with African Americans?
What country do you live in?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2019)

luchitociencia said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blacks had the freedom to accept second class citizenship
> ...


They kind of ignored that All men are created equal stuff


----------



## miketx (Dec 7, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


They were fighting so filth like you could grow up and allow muslims to take over your county, allow yourselves to be disarmed, and become trannys, faggots and pedophiles.


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




I live in America.


But my answer stands.   Honkies didn't object a few years later in 1947, and it came off smooth as shit.   Ditto in baseball, where Jackie Robinson became the first black baseball player in 1947.   Honkies had no problem with boxing matches with Joe Louis as well during and before WW2.

And remember, a lot of guys were out of work, both white and black, when WW2 started. They really needed the work


----------



## harmonica (Dec 7, 2019)

....I read where Sammy Davis Jr got harassed/bullied/etc in the military because he was black 
https://military.wikia.org/wiki/Sammy_Davis,_Jr.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


You have read nothing about Jackie Robinson have you?


----------



## jasonnfree (Dec 7, 2019)

A couple  links below on how Black military members  got screwed over back in the day and a link about how the mostly red states are still trying to suppress the black vote.

https://www.history.com/news/gi-bill-black-wwii-veterans-benefits
https://www.history.com/news/red-summer-1919-riots-chicago-dc-great-migration
Trump’s "victory": uncounted ballots and dirty tricks


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


> ....I read where Sammy Davis Jr got harassed/bullied/etc in the military because he was black
> https://military.wikia.org/wiki/Sammy_Davis,_Jr.


They broke his nose
That is why it was crooked the rest of his life


----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Dec 7, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...




This coming from a serf from an ex imperialist has been nation ..

Tell us how many boogies fought for the British empire during the second world war...
Tell us how brotherly ya all were ...try cracking open a history book nazi moron 
The french shafted thier black ww2 soldiers on pay...alone


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...





I know that Jackie Robinson got some grief when he played in Liberal cities like New York and Chicago.   But the people liked him, and thought he was a pretty good player.   Much the same as when the Jackie Robinson of the Supreme Court came along- Clarence Thomas in 1991.  Took a lot of liberal grief


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > ....I read where Sammy Davis Jr got harassed/bullied/etc in the military because he was black
> ...



That may have been due to Davis' conservatism.   Why was he banned from the 1961 JFK inaugural?  Was it his conservatism, or the fact the Kennedy was a bigot and didn't like the fact Davis was married to a white broad?


----------



## harmonica (Dec 7, 2019)

..my dad ''hinted'' about some ''bad racism''' when he was in the military during the Korean War


----------



## harmonica (Dec 7, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > harmonica said:
> ...


..they didn't let him stay at the hotels he was performing at, from what I have read


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 7, 2019)

harmonica said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




That's definitely true.   A lot of Liberal cities banned African Americans from staying in their hotels.


----------



## miketx (Dec 7, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


But they let them work there.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 7, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Tell me tammy why did India fight for Britain? I mean after all they were 2nd class citizens hell the British even murdered them in droves.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Try Thurgood Marshall

Don’t you have the slightest concept of history or do you just post whatever shit pops into your brain?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 7, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


They are still trying to fathom out the story of the British in India.There were complex relationships and the Brits played off one group against others.


----------



## 22lcidw (Dec 7, 2019)

This is probably known by some of you but during World War 2, German Americans and Italian Americans were not allowed to have short wave radios. We know what happened to Japanese Americans.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 7, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



. . so the aristocracy and monarchy are different than the ruling classes of the U.S., is that it?

Nuance exists for the British. . . but things are black and white in America?

You are either just really dumb, or a paid propagandist.

GTFO here with that shit.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 7, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Notice how he blithely ignored the India question, Britain ACTUALLY shot thousands of Indians who simply wanted freedom and he defends that shit while whining about America. That doesn't include all the blacks made 2nd and 3rd class citizens in other British colonies.


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 7, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Five Eyes - Wikipedia


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



The British colonial record is hard to defend
The US was like South Africa


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


was?


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




Back in the 1940's, 50's and 60's, libs really loved our marginal tax rates.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 7, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Yes, was


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Tell that to the indigenous Bolivians that were the victims of the CIA intervention.


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 7, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Actually, America was nothing like South Africa.  America's African Americans could vote, could move where they wanted to and did.    Some very liberal states had Jim Crow codes in place, but we didn't have separate toilets for the blacks in the mid west, and they rode the same city buses and attended the same schools as their Honky neighbors.


----------



## Scamp (Dec 7, 2019)

So like how did millions of Blacks come to the new world? Oh yea, it was British slave ships...


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> harmonica said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


As in DemoKKKrat.....they're welcome to sleep on the streets of Frisco and LA...and NY!!! lol

Some things haven't changed!!!

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 8, 2019)

Scamp said:


> So like how did millions of Blacks come to the new world? Oh yea, it was British slave ships...


True enough; now who sold the Slaves to the Poms???

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 8, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


The Sepoy Rebellion?? Mostly about local Princes and the like being made toe the line by the Brits. The Brits largely dismantled the caste system in a way but there being "lower class" citizens had always been a feature. However, the Poms were downright decent at the end.





> On 1 November 1858, the British granted amnesty to all rebels not involved in murder, though they did not declare the hostilities to have formally ended until 8 July 1859.



Pleae don't judge the poms by that stupid little Tainant. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1 (Dec 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


In DemoKKKrat areas fer sure!!!

Greg


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 8, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Well I gave you an honest answer to a complex question. Its a shame that it went over your head. Suffice to say that Indians enjoyed freedom decades before African Americans.


----------



## Scamp (Dec 8, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> > So like how did millions of Blacks come to the new world? Oh yea, it was British slave ships...
> ...



It was Blacks selling Blacks. Thats why people blame Whites for slavery.


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 8, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...




Of course, that's a load of shit.

America has had black presidents as well as black congresspeople and senators since the 19th Century.    So far the UK has never had an East Indian monarch.      The condition of Indian cities under Limey Rule were depressing, people crapping in the streets of places like Calcutta, the stench was unbearable.   Comparing to Liberal Hell Holes like San Francisco.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 8, 2019)

MisterBeale said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


What does that have to do with South Africa?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 8, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


Our black citizens were not allowed to vote in the south
They could not go where they wanted and were restricted from white areas after dark
Jim Crow was as conservative as it gets......it took Liberals to get the laws changed 
Conservatives still fight over things like voting rights, affirmative action, integration


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The South was solidly liberal at the time.    Voted solidly and overwhelmingly for libs like FDR and Wilson, and opposed to conservatives like the Tremendous Warren G. Harding.

Conservatives today still stand against Jim Crow laws and still believe that racial integration should be legal, and the objection is to the "Voting Rights Act" not voting rights per se.  The Voting Rights Act discriminates against conservatives, requiring conservatives to get permission upfront that libs don't have to as far as changes in electoral processes.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 8, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


Wrong again
Repeating it does not make it true


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Al Gore is a  documented liberal who violently opposed the Voting Rights Act back in the day.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 8, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


His father


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




The son never denounced his father on this, and in fact actually attended and eulogized Al Gore Sr at his death.

The funeral would have been the perfect time to denounce Al Sr. as the racist he was, but Jr. said nothing, in fact he made it seem like his father was a decent fellow.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 8, 2019)

It was an act of faith for white people.

"I know we've been fucking you guys for hundreds of years, but here's the most advanced weaponry known to man. Have at it."

In World War 3 we'll be giving rocket launchers to circus elephants.


----------



## JustAnotherNut (Dec 8, 2019)

Blacks in the military??? Why, yes there were/has been/are/will be......

Military history of African Americans - Wikipedia


*The military history of African Americans spans from the arrival of the first enslaved Africans during the colonial history of the United States to the present day. In every war fought by or within the United States, African Americans participated, including the Revolutionary War, the War of 1812, the Mexican–American War, the Civil War, the Spanish–American War, the World Wars, the Korean War, the Vietnam War, the Gulf War, and the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq as well as other minor conflicts.    



*
This only talks of Civil War...….but not only did they 'serve' in the military, they also 'fought'.....though on a much lesser scale. Some even earned and were awarded the Medal of Honor

_Black Soldiers in the U.S. Military During the Civil War 


*By war's end, 16 black soldiers had been awarded the Medal of Honor for their valor.*_


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2019)

Blacks fought for America, like Welsh fought for Britain?
Is there much of a difference there during WWII?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 8, 2019)

gtopa1 said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...


In the 1940's the British machine gunned hundreds of Indians that wanted independence.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 8, 2019)

Why did your county have slavery until 1830’s??


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 8, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Blacks fought for America, like Welsh fought for Britain?
> Is there much of a difference there during WWII?


Welsh people could live where they wanted, eat where they wanted, travel where they wanted and drink where they wanted. They were not excluded from schools, libraries, jobs or any public institutions, unlike Black Americans. And we could vote. So there is a marked difference dopey.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 8, 2019)

Jitss617 said:


> Why did your county have slavery until 1830’s??


The UK outlawed slavery through an act of parliament. In the US half a million people died defending slavery and then conservative shits constructed a Jim Crow society to oppress these people for another century. Explain that.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Why did your county have slavery until 1830’s??
> ...



Almost all of the slave owners in the United States were of British origins, including English, Scottish, Northern Irish, and Welsh.
Other slave owners may have existed, as there were some Black, German, Dutch, and French slave owners presumably too, but far less common in the USA at least.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 8, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


No. They were all Americans.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



A lot of Americans are of British roots.
Probably as much as 80% of White Americans have some kind of connection to the British Islands.
Even if it's just being partially English, Irish, Scottish, or Welsh.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 8, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> ...


And ?


----------



## xyz (Dec 8, 2019)

SobieskiSavedEurope said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Jitss617 said:
> ...


Ireland was not separated at that time. I would say most had English or Scottish roots, the Welsh and Irish were generally poorer.


----------



## Jitss617 (Dec 8, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Jitss617 said:
> 
> 
> > Why did your county have slavery until 1830’s??
> ...


Lol democrats implemented Jim Crow lol


----------



## MisterBeale (Dec 8, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> MisterBeale said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



There is one bit of difference between the imperialism of the American and the British.

If you don't know how the banking cabal and global capitalism works, I certainly am not going to explain it all to you, you would deny it all any how.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 8, 2019)

xyz said:


> SobieskiSavedEurope said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



A good deal of African Americans also have Welsh surnames like Jones, or Davis.
Also some had Irish surnames, but that's likely from Ulster Irish Protestants, AKA Northern Irish who aren't real Irish.


----------



## Markle (Dec 9, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Our black citizens were not allowed to vote in the south
> They could not go where they wanted and were restricted from white areas after dark
> Jim Crow was as conservative as it gets......it took Liberals to get the laws changed
> Conservatives still fight over things like voting rights, affirmative action, integration


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 9, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...



If they had not fought, you'd have a swastica flapping in the breeze off of your parliment.

Be grateful and quite trying to look smart.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...






It was so they could get the chance to go shoot at mouthy, pretentious, hypocritical euro-douche bags like you.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2019)

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Our black citizens were not allowed to vote in the south
> ...


 I love it when Republicans try to show us how liberal they were 50-150 years ago

Point is that White Supremacy is firmly entrenched in today’s RepubliKlan Party


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 12, 2019)

Unkotare said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> ...


They would have been better off shooting whitey back home in Alabama and others.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> ...


What would make you say that?
Most blacks in WWII were denied a combat role 

Also, England had beaten back German invasion plans by the time we entered the war in late 1941


----------



## Markle (Dec 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> They would have been better off shooting whitey back home in Alabama and others.



Instead of looking across the pond, it seems you should be taking care of your problems at home.

*Racism rising since Brexit vote, nationwide study reveals*
Survey shows 71% of people from ethnic minorities faced discrimination, up from 58%

‘Always the easiest excuse’: is racism rising in the UK’s most diverse area?
Ethnic minorities in Britain are facing rising and increasingly overt racism, with levels of discrimination and abuse continuing to grow in the wake of the Brexit referendum, nationwide research reveals.

Seventy-one percent of people from ethnic minorities now report having faced racial discrimination, compared with 58% in January 2016, before the EU vote, according to polling data seen by the Guardian.

The percentages of people from black and Asian backgrounds reporting racial discrimination have grown by more than 10 points since the EU referendum.

Racism rising since Brexit vote, nationwide study reveals


----------



## Markle (Dec 12, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Also, England had beaten back German invasion plans by the time we entered the war in late 1941



Due to Lend Lease.

The *Lend-Lease* policy, formally titled *An Act to Promote the Defense of the United States*, (Pub.L. 77–11, H.R. 1776, 55 Stat. 31, enacted March 11, 1941)[1] was a program under which the United States supplied the United Kingdom (and British Commonwealth), Free France, the Republic of China, and later the Soviet Union and other Allied nations with food, oil, and materiel between 1941 and August 1945. This included warships and warplanes, along with other weaponry. It was signed into law on March 11, 1941, and ended in September 1945. In general the aid was free, although some hardware (such as ships) were returned after the war. In return, the U.S. was given leases on army and naval bases in Allied territory during the war


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 12, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




A total of 0.00 Americans give a shit what some nosy hypocrite like you thinks.


----------



## White 6 (Dec 12, 2019)

JGalt said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> ...



Patriotism has always been an act of faith, no matter the color of you skin.  In other cases, there was a draft.  Once taught a class on "Why do men Fight".  One of the premises I supported in instruction was that when you get to the battle you are fighting for your brothers in arms, that the common effort was the best way to stay alive and get back to mom and apple pie.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 12, 2019)

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Also, England had beaten back German invasion plans by the time we entered the war in late 1941
> ...


LOL

What did black soldiers have to do with Lend Lease?
By March 1941, England had already turned back the German attack and Germany was diverted to invading Russia


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 12, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



They won the air war.  They were not going to withstand an invasion.


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 13, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> They would have been better off shooting whitey back home in Alabama and others.




Honkies and black people got along a lot better back in the day than modern liberals often assume.

The American people of all races loved Joe Louis, and on a local level, my grandfather always served African American customers in his store with no problems.

Sure, there were some difficulties, but the racism of the B. Hussein O years hadn't happened yet.


----------



## SobieskiSavedEurope (Dec 13, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...



Because Germans couldn't Tank blitzkrieg an Island the same way they could the counties next to Germany.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 13, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Ever see D Day?

Hitler did not have the thousand invasion vessels and landing craft. He also lacked air superiority


----------



## Questioner (Dec 13, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...


The were drafted?


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 13, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...





BTW, there was some sympathy in the African American community for the Germans you know.

Here in America, the Black Gestapo was established, based on German teachings.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Dec 13, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Are you really that ignorant ?

That wasn't the British.

Go away.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2019)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Hitler lacked the capability of invading across the English Channel
He was not about to invade across the Atlantic Ocean


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 14, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




No doubt invasions of America as well as England posed technical difficulties for the Germans.  But that doesn't mean they weren't developing plans.   Remember the Maginot Line was supposed to be invincible as well.  Also, in June 1941, war  broke out between the two Ultraliberal powers of Germany and the USSR as the former BFF's turned on each other.   This kind of distraction really delayed Mr. Hitler's planned conquest of America.  

My understanding was the agreement between Mr. Hitler and the Empire of Japan would have partition America along the Mississippi River with the east bank being German and those on the west being forced to speak Japanese.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 14, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > They would have been better off shooting whitey back home in Alabama and others.
> ...


Do you actually believe the shit you post or are you a really subtle troll ?


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 14, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...




I've lived in America my whole life, I know what's going on here better than someone who just watches the Fake News media.


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 14, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > Polishprince said:
> ...


And you think Blacks were better off before the war than they were under Obama. You are an idiot.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 14, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


You watch too many movies


----------



## Markle (Dec 14, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> And you think Blacks were better off before the war than they were under Obama. You are an idiot.








As you know, and know well, is the fact that blacks are far better off under President Donald Trump.

*Younger and Minority Workers Lead Wage Gains as Expansion Ages*
Oct. 17, 2019, 8:59 AM

A tightening labor market with U.S. unemployment rate at a 50-year low is starting to result in higher wages for full-time workers, including younger people and minorities whose pay has lagged.

Median weekly earnings for Americans in the third quarter rose 3.6% to $919, outpacing inflation, the U.S. Labor Department reported Wednesday. Earnings for those aged 25 to 54, in their prime working years, rose by 5%, the fastest rate of growth in recent years.

Younger and Minority Workers Lead Wage Gains as Expansion Ages

###

*ECONOMY
Record-low black unemployment cheered by black activists*
Published 1 month ago on September 9, 2019

[...]

“Love him or hate him, this is an incredible economic accomplishment for the President and a tremendous benefit for American blacks,” said Project 21 member Derryck Green.

Along with a reported third straight month of 3.7 percent overall unemployment, the federal Bureau of Labor Statistics (BLS) August jobs report noted that the overall black unemployment rate fell half-a-percent to 5.5 percent. This is the lowest black unemployment rate ever recorded. BLS began reporting employment statistics by race in 1972. And with overall white unemployment at 3.4 percent, it is also the smallest reported gap between the races ever in terms of joblessness. Until recently, the racial employment disparity between blacks and whites has generally held to a 2-1 margin.

Record-low black unemployment cheered by black activists

###

*Help wanted: Too many jobs and not enough workers in most states*
Tim Henderson, Stateline Published 8:00 a.m. CT Oct. 15, 2019 | Updated 7:10 p.m. CT Oct. 15, 2019

In 39 states, there are more jobs than people looking for them, according to a Stateline analysis of June hiring and employment data from the federal Bureau of Labor Statistics.

Help wanted: Too many jobs and not enough workers in most states

###


*America Created 266,000 Jobs in November*
JOHN CARNEY  6 Dec 2019

The imaginary recession of 2019 is over.

The U.S. economy added 266,000 jobs for the month and the unemployment rate fell to 3.5 percent, matching the lowest level in 50 years.

Economists had expected the economy to add 180,000 jobs and for unemployment to remain unchanged at 3.6 percent, according to Econoday.

Adding to the picture of strength for the labor market, previous jobs numbers were revised up. September’s figure was revised up by 13,000 to 193,000. October was revised up by 28,000 to 156,000. Together, that adds 41,000 more jobs than previously reported.
[...]
Average hourly wages are up 3.14 percent compared with last year, above economist expectations.  In manufacturing, the average workweek increased by 0.1 hour to 40.5 hours. Average hourly ages of private-sector production and nonsupervisory employees rose by 7 cents in the month to $23.83, a 0.22 percent gain.
[...]
America Created 266,000 Jobs in November | Breitbart

https://www.washingtonpost.com/busi...economy-added-jobs-jobless-rate-fell-percent/

Wall Street soars after economy added robust 266,000 jobs in November

###

*USMCA: Agreement reached on Nafta trade deal replacement*
10 December 2019

*The US, Mexico and Canada have finalised a trade deal that will replace the 25-year-old North American Free Trade Agreement (Nafta).*

Agreement reached on Nafta trade deal replacement


----------



## regent (Dec 15, 2019)

I understood it was the High Brass that fought an integrated army in WWII, and we were at war.


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 15, 2019)

regent said:


> I understood it was the High Brass that fought an integrated army in WWII, and we were at war.



During war time, generals will still follow orders from their superiors.   If FDR didn't want a Jim Crow Army, we wouldn't have had one.

The facts are that America's army only had 180,000 men in 1938, and we ended up with 8 million during the war.

The 180,000 could have been kept segregated, and it would have made much of a difference if the other 7.8 million were desegregated as they came in.


----------



## NewsVine_Mariyam (Dec 15, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...


Did you know that the U.S. military only agreed to train the Tuskegee Airmen after a lawsuit was filed on their behalf?

In other words, they had to fight to obtain the right to train and be allowed to participate in the war effort same as their white counterparts even though they were fully capable for combat as they eventually proved.

Maybe it never occurred to them that after having proven themselves in battle at the risk and in the case of some, the loss of their own lives that they would return to an America that was just as racist as ever.

Or maybe the reason they did it was to prove to themselves and the rest of the world that they were as competent and qualified as their white counterparts.

In any case, the military was desegregated shortly after the end of the war, so they must have accomplished something when it came to improving the lives of others.

It is hereby declared to be the policy of the President that there shall be equality of treatment and opportunity for all persons in the armed services without regard to race, color, religion or national origin. This policy shall be put into effect as rapidly as possible, having due regard to the time required to effectuate any necessary changes without impairing efficiency or morale - Executive Order 9981 (1948)​


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2019)

regent said:


> I understood it was the High Brass that fought an integrated army in WWII, and we were at war.


They did not want the headache of integration while in the middle of a war


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2019)

NewsVine_Mariyam said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> ...


White soldiers returned from WWII to parades
Black soldiers were sent to the back of the bus


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > I understood it was the High Brass that fought an integrated army in WWII, and we were at war.
> ...




Why would it have been a "headache"?    Besides, it would have shown the Germans that we weren't hypocrites when we talked about how racism was wrong and the Holocaust was a bad policy.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...


More ridiculous posts from you.....I am not about to review the horrors of integration with you


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Polishprince said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Integration wasn't "horrible" at all.    My school was never actually "segregated" as African American students were always welcome to apply, but none did until I was there.  It worked out excellently in every way.


----------



## Markle (Dec 16, 2019)

Our military is not a social experiment.  The purpose of the military, bottom line, is to kill people and break things.  Anything, anything that interferes or diminishes that goal is out of place, destructive.

The midst of a World War is not the time or the place for a social experiment.  There was no possibility that the integration of our forces would have increased their ability to kill people and break things.  There was a much greater chance that it would add to the distrust and angst among the troops.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2019)

Markle said:


> Our military is not a social experiment.  The purpose of the military, bottom line, is to kill people and break things.  Anything, anything that interferes or diminishes that goal is out of place, destructive.
> 
> The midst of a World War is not the time or the place for a social experiment.  There was no possibility that the integration of our forces would have increased their ability to kill people and break things.  There was a much greater chance that it would add to the distrust and angst among the troops.


White troops, especially from the south, were not about to take orders from black leaders. They also were not going to share living quarters


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Our military is not a social experiment.  The purpose of the military, bottom line, is to kill people and break things.  Anything, anything that interferes or diminishes that goal is out of place, destructive.
> ...




I think you are full of crap.   Before WW2, in fact all during our nation's history, people moved from one state to another.  When young honkies moved from the liberal state of Alabama to seek their fortunes in conservative states like Ohio, they didn't have a problem living with and dealing with black people.    The pretense that "Jim Crow" was tattoo'ed on the honky soul is bullshit.

And when the GOP finally laid Jim Crow in his grave in the 1960's, there was no particular discord among southern white people.


----------



## Markle (Dec 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> White troops, especially from the south, were not about to take orders from black leaders. They also were not going to share living quarters



Exactly the same as the troops from the North.


----------



## Syriusly (Dec 16, 2019)

gipper said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > MisterBeale said:
> ...



Under segregation most Americans had two parent households- even in non-Jim Crow states. Almost like the two are not related.
Drug use was common- mostly alcohol but also weed. 
Unemployment depended on the area and the time- a share cropper in Alabama was 'fully employed' but didn't mean he could afford shoes.
'decent schools'- really? 

There are always those whites who want to tell us how good African Americans had it under slavery, or under Jim Crow.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2019)

Syriusly said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


The breakdown of black families had nothing to do with segregation or Jim Crow. The breakdown of poor and black families came as black wage earners lost their low skilled manufacturing jobs


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


If Europe fell where do you think the axis powers would have attacked next 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2019)

Blues Man said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


You tell me

We still had the largest Navy on earth plus massive air power to attack any invading naval force. Germany lacked the naval power to invade England. They were in no position to invade the US.....no naval force in 1945 or today has that capability


----------



## Markle (Dec 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> The breakdown of black families had nothing to do with segregation or Jim Crow. The breakdown of poor and black families came as black wage earners lost their low skilled manufacturing jobs



As you know, the breakdown of the black family unit was due to President Lyndon Johnson and his failed War on Poverty.

BY WALTER E. WILLIAMS 
RELEASE: WEDNESDAY, OCTOBER 26, 2005, AND THEREAFTER

*AMMUNITION FOR POVERTY PIMPS*

In the wake of Hurricane Katrina's destruction of New Orleans, President Bush gave America's poverty pimps and race hustlers new ammunition. The president said, "As all of us saw on television, there is also some deep, persistent poverty in this region as well. And that poverty has roots in a history of racial discrimination, which cut off generations from the opportunity of America. We have a duty to confront this poverty with bold action."

The president's espousing such a vision not only supplies ammunition to poverty pimps and race hustlers, it focuses attention away from the true connection between race and poverty.

Though I grow weary of pointing it out, let's do it again. Let's examine some numbers readily available from the Census Bureau's 2004 Current Population Survey and ask some questions. There's one segment of the black population that suffers only a 9.9 percent poverty rate, and only 13.7 percent of its under-5-year-olds are poor. There's another segment that suffers a 39.5 percent poverty rate, and 58.1 percent of its under-5-year-olds are poor. Among whites, one segment suffers a 6 percent poverty rate, and only 9.9 percent of its under-5-year-olds are poor. The other segment suffers a 26.4 percent poverty rate, and 52 percent of its under-5-year-olds are poor. What do you think distinguishes the high and low poverty populations among blacks?

Would you buy an explanation that it's because white people practice discrimination against one segment of the black population and not the other or one segment had a history of slavery and not the other? You'd have to be a lunatic to buy such an explanation. The only distinction between both the black and white populations is marriage -- lower poverty in married-couple families.

*In 1960, only 28 percent of black females ages 15 to 44 were never married and illegitimacy among blacks was 22 percent. Today, the never-married rate is 56 percent and illegitimacy stands at 70 percent. If today's black family structure were what it was in 1960, the overall black poverty rate would be in or near single digits. The weakening of the black family structure, and its devastating consequences, have nothing to do with the history of slavery or racial discrimination.*

Dr. Charles Murray, an American Enterprise Institute scholar, argues in an article titled "Rediscovering the Underclass" in the Institute's On the Issues series (October 2005) that self-destructive behavior has become the hallmark of the underclass. He says that unemployment in the underclass is not caused by the lack of jobs but by the inability to get up every morning and go to work. In 1954, the percentage of black males, age 20 to 24, not looking for work was nine percent. In 1999, it rose to 30 percent, and that was at a time when employers were beating the bushes for employees. Murray adds that "the statistical reality is that people who get into the American job market and stay there seldom remain poor unless they do something self-destructive.

I share Murray's sentiment expressed at the beginning of his article where he says, "Watching the courage of ordinary low-income people as they deal with the aftermath of Katrina and Rita, it is hard to decide which politicians are more contemptible -- Democrats who are rediscovering poverty and blaming it on George W. Bush, or Republicans who are rediscovering poverty and claiming that the government can fix it." Since President Johnson's War on Poverty, controlling for inflation, the nation has spent $9 trillion on about 80 anti-poverty programs. To put that figure in perspective, last year's U.S. GDP was $11 trillion; $9 trillion exceeds the GDP of any nation except the U.S. Hurricanes Katrina and Rita uncovered the result of the War on Poverty -- dependency and self-destructive behavior.

*Guess what the president [President George Walker Bush] and politicians from both parties are asking the American people to do? If you said, "Enact programs that will sustain and enhance dependency," go to the head of the class.
*
http://econfaculty.gmu.edu/wew/articles/05/poverty.html


----------



## Blues Man (Dec 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


We would have eventually lost if we were alone against the axis powers



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2019)

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The breakdown of black families had nothing to do with segregation or Jim Crow. The breakdown of poor and black families came as black wage earners lost their low skilled manufacturing jobs
> ...


You are partially correct but you misplace cause and effect

Welfare did not cause the breakdown of families, it picked up the pieces. 
When manufacturing jobs disappeared, low skill assembly jobs disappeared. Males without jobs were unable to form families

You are correct in saying welfare contributed to the breakdown of families when it refused benefits to households with an unemployed male. It was easier for single mothers to claim benefits


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Blues Man said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Apparently, you're ignorant, RW.

Germany and Japan had solid tactical plans to conquer America.    
How Hitler And The Axis Could Have Invaded America At The Height Of World War II


----------



## MeBelle (Dec 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Fail.

No matter how many times you post this drivel.
DemoKrats failed at African American civil rights.


You must be from the party of white guilt.


btw

did you know that 
a member of the Tuskegee Airmen celebrated his 100th birthday by taking a flight
on Dec 9, 2019.


No, you didn't!

Do you know the gentlemen who seek out the Tuskegee Airmen in order to interview them so that their stories can be told in order to preserve history?

No you don't!

STFU with your racist bullshit.
It don't FLY no more!


----------



## gipper (Dec 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > gipper said:
> ...


I proved this wrong once, do I have to go it again?


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 16, 2019)

Tommy is a traitorous scumbag who doesn't understand that a soldier fights for his country, even if his country has flaws.


----------



## Markle (Dec 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Wrong, welfare, as it was put forth by the War on Poverty, punished good behavior and rewarded bad behavior.  Just because someone has a low income does not mean they are stupid.  It quickly became recognized that if you were married, with children, you were entitled to far less economic help from the government.  However, if you were SINGLE with children, you were entitled to much more in the way of benefits.  

Suddenly it was a great benefit to NOT be married.  That rendered the husband not only useless but a detriment to the family unit.  Without a family to be responsible for and proud of, that drove the men into other pursuits.  How has that worked out?


----------



## Blackrook (Dec 16, 2019)

Anyway, there's a whole shitload of blacks serving in the modern day military and they salute when they hear the National Anthem.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 16, 2019)

I already ask Tammy why the Indians fought for England. I mean the English were far worse at their treatment of Indians then the Americans were for black people. The British routinely shot hundreds of Indians for protesting their treatment in their own Country.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2019)

Polishprince said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Blues Man said:
> ...


Dumbest thing I ever read
Pure fantasy


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> I already ask Tammy why the Indians fought for England. I mean the English were far worse at their treatment of Indians then the Americans were for black people. The British routinely shot hundreds of Indians for protesting their treatment in their own Country.


England didn’t make them and their children slaves

We lose


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 16, 2019)

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Isnt that what I posted?

However, the insistence that receipients be punished if there was a male in the household came from conservatives


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 16, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > I already ask Tammy why the Indians fought for England. I mean the English were far worse at their treatment of Indians then the Americans were for black people. The British routinely shot hundreds of Indians for protesting their treatment in their own Country.
> ...


They had less rights then some slaves moron. In their own Country. The British subjugated them and made them 3rd class citizens. Killed them freely when ever they felt like it stole their Countries wealth, made them work at slave wages to aid England. But to the point. We abolished Slavery in 1865. The British were still killing Indians until what 1947?


----------



## Tommy Tainant (Dec 17, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


You have an infantile grasp on history. I am uncomfortable defending the empire which I see as an evil institution.But the Indians were never slaves and the atrocities were not routine. The Brits ruled India for over 200 years. During that time a few thousand brits ruled half a billion Indians. It was done on a system of divide and rule and not oppression. It simply would not have been possible to do so.
It wasnt great but it was better than slavery.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 17, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


No question Colonial Powers stole the wealth of their occupied territory

But slavery steals the wealth of the individual, forces them into labor without pay, subjugated them and their descendants

We abandoned slavery in 1865 but maintained legal, second class citizenship until 1965


----------



## Markle (Dec 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 17, 2019)

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Prove what I said was wrong


----------



## Questioner (Dec 17, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...


Why would Welsh, Northern Irish, or Scotch men and women fight for "Britain" in any of its wars?

Or why would those descended from the "Saxons", fight for those descended from William the Conqueror and his "Norman" brethren?

Why would aborigines fight for "Australia", assuming they did so in WWII?


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 17, 2019)

AMERICA MAKES RIMS !!!


----------



## Questioner (Dec 17, 2019)

How many blacks volunteered, as opposed to being drafted?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 17, 2019)

Questioner said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> ...



The draft


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 17, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...


Because they were the most patriotic Americans ever.....willing to die for this country to liberate people across the globe while being treated as second class in their own country...


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 17, 2019)

Questioner said:


> How many blacks volunteered, as opposed to being drafted?


A lot.....


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 17, 2019)

TNHarley said:


> You would figure the Tuskegee airmen would have flew back to Africa


Why?

They were not from there....

Just like the white pilots didn't fly back to Ireland or Poland....


----------



## Polishprince (Dec 17, 2019)

Questioner said:


> How many blacks volunteered, as opposed to being drafted?




During WWII, at least after the initial phases, I think everyone was drafted and for a while the Army didn't accept volunteers.

I think they figured that Selective Service threw a broad enough net that there weren't many qualified or desirable recruits outside of the draft pool.


----------



## Likkmee (Dec 17, 2019)

Fighting for a brighter future !!!


----------



## Markle (Dec 17, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



To what end?

I proved my point.  Typically, you twisted what was posted to fit your needs rather than what was posted.

You could claim the sky was green, then say prove what I said is wrong, and I could not "prove" the sky was blue.


----------



## xyz (Dec 19, 2019)

Biff_Poindexter said:


> Questioner said:
> 
> 
> > How many blacks volunteered, as opposed to being drafted?
> ...


Many needed a job as well.

Although I don't think it was popular to dissent back then anyway, that came with the 60s.


----------



## Biff_Poindexter (Dec 19, 2019)

xyz said:


> Biff_Poindexter said:
> 
> 
> > Questioner said:
> ...


It had nothing to do with dissenting..it had to do with my grandfathers and great grandfathers belief in what America is supposed to be.....which is why I said, they are the most patriotic Americans out there...

Because they were willing to die for rights and liberation of others across the globe, even tho they were rights they themselves didn't have....

And they believed so much that they were willing to fight for the right to go to the battlefield...

*"As hard as those in power fought to prevent African Americans from serving in any major capacity during the war, the demand for manpower quickly demonstrated to all that in order to defeat the Axis, more men would be needed regardless of their color. While the regular Army Buffalo Soldiers were exiled away from WWI action, the National Army would eventually have to conscript tens of thousands of additional African Americans to join the fight for democracy in the Great War."*

*The Buffalo Soldiers in WWI (U.S. National Park Service)*

*


 *
*
*

When you are any one else try to minimize or disrespect the sacrifices they made, I will be the first one to check each and every last one of you with facts.....how many white soldiers do you know were lynched by other white Americans for wearing their uniforms??  Black soldiers were -- and guess what, they still wore it....because they loved America more than those racists did....


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 19, 2019)

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


Second time you have failed to prove what I said was wrong 
Shows you can’t


----------



## regent (Dec 20, 2019)

Perhaps Blacks were fighting because FDR asked them to?


----------



## Votto (Dec 21, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...



You know what, I'm sick to death of Leftists trashing the US.

Why were blacks fighting the Nazis?  Oh, I dunno, maybe so that they would not wind up in a National socialist death camp?  Could that be the reason?

Oh, as for slavery, about a million "white boys" fought against their brothers in the US to free the slaves in the 1800's, yet not a peep of recognition for it from Lefties like yourself.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2019)

Votto said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> > It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> ...


Umm...most other countries managed to move on from slavery without killing each other


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 21, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> > Tommy Tainant said:
> ...


Ya cause they did not have die hard DEMOCRATS wiling to die to keep their slaves.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2019)

RetiredGySgt said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Votto said:
> ...


Actually, they were Southern Baptists


----------



## Markle (Dec 21, 2019)

rightwinger said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


----------



## Correll (Dec 21, 2019)

Tommy Tainant said:


> It seems like an act of faith in something that didn't exist.
> 
> At home, the inherent racism of the US denied them the very "freedoms" they were dying for.
> 
> ...




Why ask a question, when you plan to attack any and all answers?


Oh, because it is not really a question, but a slur on America and the service of WWII vets. 


You are sub human scum.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2019)

Markle said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Civil Rights Act of 64 and 65 were signed by a Democrat

It was Southern Cinservatives who opposed Civil Rights
Both Democrats and Republicans


----------



## mikegriffith1 (Dec 24, 2019)

Perhaps partly because they knew they would be much worse off under Nazi rule than under American rule, for all of America's faults on racial equality at the time.


----------

